
Marriott Is on an Expansion Binge as It Fends Off Airbnb - artsandsci
http://fortune.com/2017/06/14/marriott-arne-sorenson-starwood-acquisition-airbnb/
======
Mankhool
Including this ugly monstrosity, which is the result of a Public Private
Partnership in Vancouver, Canada: [http://paragongaming.com/developments-
properties/parq/](http://paragongaming.com/developments-properties/parq/)

